# finally got a sound clip of the bassani



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

without further adoo....


YouTube - 05 GTO Bassani cat back


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*sound clip*

Nice deep tone. sounds good


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Tone*

Sounds like my goat with factory mufflers and resonator delete with straight pipes.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Would cutting the res and adding straight pipes give the Bassani sound?

That is the sound I'm looking for. Basically a little louder and deeper than factory.

My wife won't go for the loud crackle sound.


----------

